# Need urgent help/ advice



## Jen2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi there! I just want to ask for help, I've been living and working here in Greece for few years now I'm non EU citizen but a year ago I met someone from my previous holiday and I'm now Five months pregnant my problem is that my boyfriend ( EU citizen but not Greek) lives and work somewhere in Europe but since last year I can't go out (travel out) of Greece except to my home country. The situation is we didn't plan this pregnancy but we decided to keep and build family soon. Right now it's almost over a year and 2 months since I renewed my residence permit and upto now I still don't have it. I've been going in this Greek public office in Palini but they kept saying it's not ready it will take time. I wanted to move out of Greece and be with my boyfriend because I'm living alone and got no relatives here and it's becoming more difficult each day as well Id like to give birth to my boyfriends homeland. What shall I do? I'm so frustrated with my situation. 

Shall I consult a lawyer for help. 
Please if anyone can shed some light/ information that can help me. 
Tyi


----------



## rebartrees (Jul 18, 2009)

If you have been living in Greece for over 2 years you will know that the bureaucracy is slow, the rules are confusing, and the fastest way to accomplish anything to do with regulations and permits is to get a lawyer.


----------



## ratzakli (May 20, 2012)

Ετσι ειναι η ζωη!


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

*waiting for permits*

The problem with lawyers is that you would need a nice tidy sum of money in your bank account.many new citizen advice centers have recently opened all over Athens in many suburbs and perhaps here the lady may find information and or where she can find free legal advice,the addresses can be found on line.


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

*free legal advice in athens*



concertina said:


> The problem with lawyers is that you would need a nice tidy sum of money in your bank account.many new citizen advice centers have recently opened all over Athens in many suburbs and perhaps here the lady may find information and or where she can find free legal advice,the addresses can be found on line.


here is a site to go to showing where in athens free legal advice can be obtained.....w2eu.info-welcome to europe


----------

